# I just don't know what to do...



## love28 (Jul 9, 2012)

I am in the military. I am stationed in Germany and I met my husband about 3 mnths after I got here. We dated for a lil over a yr and then he proposed to me. We got married in Dec 2011, we went home on leave and got married, came back to Germany and POW in our faces he was hit with an Article 15 for smoking Marijuana. He was innocent and i knew he was innocent b/c he didn't smoke at all, so i stood behind him 100%. It was like a slap in the face for us. We never got to celebrate our marriage or even enjoy it for that matter. Then we started arguing all the time and it got to the point to where i couldn't take it anymore and told him i wanted a divorce and we had only been married for 4 mnths. When i told him that he flipped out on me and put his hands on me. He didnt hit me or nothing but he did pin up to the wall and then threw me on the couch and had me pinned on the couch. He said somethings that were outrageous and i just didnt know this person. They put him out the military and now he is in the states in IL and im still in Germany. I was still considering divorce could have had the papers started already but everytime I get close to doing it, I freeze up and change my mind. I miss him soo much but im scared b/c i don't know what to do. I mean I think that maybe considering everything that he was going through at the time and then I hit him with divorce that it was just too much for you to handle. I just need real good advice


----------



## okpicker60 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sounds like you are fairly young but I don't know. I have been married for 35 years and have never laid a hand on my wife in anger. I have a terrible marriage but I have been a good husband.. But if I didnt bring kids into the picture I would have divorced her a long time ago.


----------

